# Flushed.. Now soil won’t dry



## Tabby (Sep 25, 2021)

What should I do? I flushed my plant 5 days ago because of over feeding. It has been cloudy and cool for the last 4 days and the soil is still pretty moist. 
HELP! Should I just leave it and hope for the best? I don’t want root rot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2021)

What soil are you using? Do you have Perlite for drainage? At this point just let it dry out or repot it with better drainage.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 25, 2021)

I'd suggest leaving it and not doing anything drastic.  It's drying out all the time even if the weather is overcast.

Patience is a virtue - don't sweat about it


----------



## Tabby (Sep 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What soil are you using? Do you have Perlite for drainage? At this point just let it dry out or repot it with better drainage.


It’s a Miracle grow soil 21-11-16 with perlite in it and my pot has a lot of drainage holes in the bottom. Next season I’m going to do living soil. I’ve learned my lesson with the MG Sh*t.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

It will dry.  Run a fan over the top of your pot.  *Africanna* is right.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 25, 2021)

pute said:


> It will dry.  Run a fan over the top of your pot.  *Africanna* is right.


Run a fan outside?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Run a fan outside?


I keep one blowing across the base of the plants. (tent) It adds to air movement, and drys it a little quicker.  The plants are drinking at same time,
takes a few days to dry after flush.  Soil is totally soaked! Air movement will increase evaporation some.

Bubba


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 25, 2021)

.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 25, 2021)

Is the pot off the ground? You said there was a lot of drainage. If it doesn't dry out you could raise it if it is not already.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 25, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Is the pot off the ground? You said there was a lot of drainage. If it doesn't dry out you could raise it if it is not already.


After the flush I waited for all the runoff to stop but I’m going to raise it off the ground right away. Thanks guys


----------



## sharonp (Sep 25, 2021)

I have had plants do very well after having to flush them.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2021)

I can remember freaking out about how soaked the dirt was, but it all worked out.  It raised RH in the tent as well...and this is at flowering.
Keep lots of wind moving. In the last 2x4 run, used one 6 inch blowing across top of four 5 gallon pots down below, one 6 inch on top blowing down into the canopy and an oscillating tower fan in the corner, it worked out fine.  Like others said, you will notice a boost afterwards...I thought.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

If outside just set it it the sun.....eventually it will dry out and you will be adding more water.


----------

